# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Dubai World Challenge for Self-driving Transport, Dubai, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist

Article "Registration to open for Dubai World Challenge for Self-driving Transport"
The challenge targets mega companies, start-ups and universities

April 29, 2018

----------

